
Conway's law - Sharma
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law
======
mitchtbaum
"As above, so below; as within, so without; as the universe, so the soul."

~

"That which is Below corresponds to that which is Above, and that which is
Above corresponds to that which is Below, to accomplish the miracle of the One
Thing." Thus, whatever happens on any level of reality (physical, emotional,
or mental) also happens on every other level.

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermeticism#.22As_above.2C_so_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermeticism#.22As_above.2C_so_below..22)

# The Principle Of Correspondence

This Principle embodies the truth that there is always a Correspondence
between the laws and phenomena of the various planes of Being and Life. The
old Hermetic axiom ran in these words: “As above,so below; as below, so
above.” And the grasping of this Principle gives one the means of solving many
a dark paradox, and hidden secret of Nature.There are planes beyond our
knowing, but when we apply the Principle of Correspondence to them we are able
to understand much that would otherwise be unknowable to us. This Principle is
of universal application and manifestation, on the various planes of the
material, mental, and spiritual universe , It is an Universal Law. The ancient
Hermetists considered this Principle as one of the most important mental
instruments by which man was able to pry aside the obstacles which hid from
view the Unknown. Its use even tore aside the Veil of Isis to the extent that
a glimpse of the face of the goddess might be caught. Just as a knowledge of
the Principles of Geometry enables man to measure distant suns and their
movements, while seated in his observatory, so a knowledge of the Principle of
Correspondence enables Man to reason intelligently from the Known to the
Unknown.

\- [http://sourceoforigin.com/universe/as-above-so-below-as-
with...](http://sourceoforigin.com/universe/as-above-so-below-as-within-so-
without/)

------
pdkl95
> constrained to produce designs which are copies of the communication
> structures of these organizations

This seems true, given how the current fad of open offices where privacy is
rare has lead to the people occupying those open offices implementing
"surveillance as a business model".

